# Cherry shrimp $1



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't represent them, but I wanted to let you guys know about a good deal. Its in Arlington off Division, called Aquatic Wonderland. www.aquaticwonderland.com they have very cool species. Definitely worth a stop. They have many exotic species if you guys are tired of the same old stuff.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

It's always nice to have more variety to our regular shops around town. Thanks for the post


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Did they actually open a shop? I went there about 2 years ago and the guy was doing mostly mail order. He's a big flower horn fanatic. Have you gone to the new saltwater place on I-20 and Green Oaks (? somewhere around there?). I remember they were still setting things up 2 years ago too.


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

I just picked up 10 Cherry Shrimp there yesterday. Its a little hard to find its behind another building a car lot I think it was.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah its right next to the worst strip club in the world, Chicas Locas, and yes it is behind a used car lot. He has it open, does the mail order thing but you can go in. Most of his stuff seems to me to be wild caught, and he is mostly into flowerhorns, but there are some great Corydoras varieties and also Ancistrus termineckii(sp?), which is SOOO much better in the long run than a Pleco. His guppies are also really pretty, completely black with gold splotched tails. He has Cichlids too, some of the rarer ones. He only uses sponge filters also, which was kinda cool.


----------

